#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Applying the ASME Codes - Plant Piping and Pressure Vessels

## borucu

Here a realy good book abaut the application of codes.I am not sure but no one give it before. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Applying the ASME Codes - Plant Piping and Pressure Vessels

----------


## mskhadke

> Here a realy good book abaut the application of codes.I am not sure but no one give it before. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you very much. It is realy very good material.

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## tan999

Excellent material...Thanks

----------


## ameer

good work

----------


## FATHI

..will good stuff !

thanks a lot

----------


## suhairi

thank

----------


## raospr30

Show me the link,
Thanks

----------


## raospr30

thanks

----------


## mrk

thanks

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks U so much!...keep going.

----------


## almaghrebi

Hi,
Any idea how to design( beside FEA) a rectangular nozzle on cylindrical pressure vessel?

Thank you

----------


## chinoactivo

I am so sad .Rapidshare blocked the files just 7 days to remove them  :Frown: 

See More: Applying the ASME Codes - Plant Piping and Pressure Vessels

----------


## jaugusto

Could you please reupload those files. Rapid share blocked them.
Thank you.

----------


## danieljk

hi...can someone upload these files on other link..... getting following error on Rapidshare..
Error
This file is suspected to contain illegal content and has been blocked. After the file has been blocked for 7 days it will automatically be deleted, if the block is not removed by RapidShare. For this reason, a download of this file is currently not possible.

----------


## jaugusto

reupload the files please

----------


## jaugusto

If anyone have this book please reupload again.

Thank you

----------


## baibur

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## FATHI

I do not a method for treating a rectangulangular nozzle.
But unless you use FEA ..then you can start with and equivalent nozzle with a diameter equal to the the rectangle large size..
You can treat the nozzle compensation = area replacement with this equivalent diameter...
For nozzle loads I believe the WRC 107 have a case for rectangular nozzle..

Well good luck

----------


## jaugusto

Thank you for reuploading on filefactory.

----------


## Rhenrique

The files are corrupt, or are having problems

----------


## stressed

Please reupload. The rapishare links don't work and neither do the FileFactory links which were kindly uploaded by baibur.  I've tried several times with the Filefactory links, and everytime it gives the error that there are "no free download slots available". Someone please reupload.

thanks

----------


## UsmanHWU

Thanks alot jazak allah

----------


## baibur

Try This
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## phyro222

Thanks for the files, very usefull ( i've download it from file factory an works fine ... both)

See More: Applying the ASME Codes - Plant Piping and Pressure Vessels

----------


## vishal_2005_rising

Dear members,

If anyone have above material please reupload this material, really i need it.

Thanks and best regards,
Vishal
Mechanical engg.

----------


## mtd

can any body reload again as it shows error in rapid share

----------


## f81aa

baibur, thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

links are not valid. I shall be very thankful for duplicate link

----------


## f81aa

Hi mkhurram79.

I am the last one who publicly ackowledged having downloaded Baibur's 2 files.

I have uploaded them in a rar file, 120MB. It can be downloaded from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I just tested it and it worked fine.

Sorry it took me awhile but I visit this forum once or twice a month.

Regards

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## KP SAHU

Pl upload it again
KP SAHU

----------


## alzuhd

Dear Borucu

Please reload "Applying the ASME Codes - Plant Piping and Pressure Vessels" ... it is not available on rapidshare anymore
thanx

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends,
can anyone share these documents once again or send it to my email...zurftems@gmail.com
tq

----------


## josefreitas

please reupload. jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## stressed

akd_232, I was able to download using the ifile.it link provided by poster f81aa to this thread on April 12, 2010. It works fine. I tried it just minutes ago.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared the good material.

See More: Applying the ASME Codes - Plant Piping and Pressure Vessels

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

can any body e-mail me the book, the link expired aqeels2k@hotmail.com, muhammad.aqeel@tuwairqi.com.pk

----------


## mehdipoor

HI.the links are dead.please uplode it again!

----------


## finiteinjustice

plz. provide pdf links in mediafire or depositfiles.......

regards & thanks

"jmd"

----------


## purav

Dear phyro222 could u send the files or links on p_purav@yahoo.in,
Thanks.

----------


## stressed

Here it is. The old links weren't working
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohamad3010

hi stressed. thank you for this valuable link.

----------


## racp12

Mr. stressed,
Thank you for this valuable book.

----------


## abu_aisha

Thank you all for this very good book.

----------


## amdsleite

Thank you borucu and stressed. This is an excellent book.

----------

